# Temperament types/ are you a blend of more than one temperament?



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I am interested to know if there are more NFs out there who's temperaments are two opposing blends. Also I want to know what blends NFs mostly are regardless of opposing blends. Here's a link The Four Temperaments - Test I have known for years that I am a Sanguine/Melancholic. Some people look at me weird when I tell them that, not surprisingly as these two types shouldn't go together as they are polar opposites. Still, as an opposing blend I feel I am a well rounded individual. My husband's temperament has two opposing blends too; he is Phlegmatic/Choleric (only about 25% choleric though). To give you an idea of how crazy the San/Mel blend is... The Sanguine craves company and to be an entertainer and make people smile/laugh, and aren't disciplined which means they struggle with following through on things. The Melancholic craves alone time, doesn't want to draw attention, and tends to be perfectionistic and structured, analytical and critical of oneself and others. This means that as I switch between the two with how I do things I can sometimes appear all over the place; from organised to disorganised, from cheerful to withdrawn, from easy going to critical. *****Question: How does being an opposing blend affect your life?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I am Melancholic/Sanguine. I find it means that I can shift quickly and with ease from serious topics to being playful, or vice versa. It isn't that I stop caring about the serious topic or feeling darker emotions, but I don't find much good comes from brooding. Life must also be lived.

This can confuse people. Many people put me in a box as being serious, sensitive, perfectionistic, and intense... they don't seem to realize that this isn't all I am (my sanguine side comes out more with people I feel close to). Some others may try to dismiss me as frivolous. I find I get along best with people who can keep up with these shifts, or who will at least not make assumptions and judge me based on them.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm phlegmatic/sanguine. I'm easygoing and nice but also dreamy, optimistic, and have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Melancholic/Choleric. Got the same result in another test.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I hope I get some more.


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Melancholic/Choleric...oh my...


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

ENFJ Choleric, ENFP Sanguine, INFJ Melancholic, INFP Phlegmatic. Waffles. Hababalah. And goodnight.


----------



## Repuli (May 2, 2015)

Phlegmatic / Sanguine :th_o:


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

I got Phlegmatic/Sanguine as well.  Out of these four it's probably true. I'm eager to make everyone happy and hardly ever find arguing worth it, unless I'm defending somebody else.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Sanguine/Melancholic

The Sanguine would be my Ne.. Melancholic would be my Fi/Te


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Phlegmatic/sanguine

Phlegmatic is my INFP, sanguine is my enneagram.


----------



## LaSylphide (Aug 30, 2012)

Phlem/Sang (probs related to my issues of feeling in between the *NFPs lol)


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

kiwigrl said:


> I am interested to know if there are more NFs out there who's temperaments are two opposing blends. Also I want to know what blends NFs mostly are regardless of opposing blends. ....


I got Choleric/Phlegmatic, about 60/40.




> *****Question: How does being an opposing blend affect your life?


For sure, lots of choices and a fairly wide range of available responses.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Melancholic/Choleric. I find I alternate between the two.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I'm Melancholic/Choleric what I seem to get on most tests.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

The_Wanderer said:


> ENFJ Choleric, ENFP Sanguine, INFJ Melancholic, INFP Phlegmatic. Waffles. Hababalah. And goodnight.


 Wrong. I am ENFJ and I am 55% Sanguine/ 45% Melancholic. My ENFP friends are predominantly Phlegmatic with maybe some Sanguine or Melancholic. It is common for a lot of Thinkers I know to be primarily Choleric or Melancholic, with the other as secondary.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I am mostly phlegmatic, but I act more stereotypically melancholic with the one difference that defines me as phlegmatic being that I'm not a very serious person and I like to have fun and be silly. I can act melancholic at times or sanguine if I'm high, but I'm usually not choleric. I think choleric people are badass, but they also intimidate me, so I don't like to be around them that much.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I got Phlegmatic/Melancholic 

I definitely know I'm not Choleric, but I'm pretty certain Phlegmatic has to be in my blend - sounds a lot like my Enneagram (9). I'm not as convinced about Melancholic. I tend to be really optimistic and bubbly, which is why Sanguine in many ways sounds accurate to me, except I am not an extrovert. But the perfectionistic tendencies of Melancholic also make sense. So I don't know.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm mostly Sanguine, but close to being Choleric


----------

